# Achieved my goal! Gained 2lbs in 28 days during PCT & off cycle, w/ IGF-1 Lr3



## teezhay (Aug 17, 2012)

My most recent cycle was done on a very steep calorie deficit, with AAS serving not necessarily to gain, but maintain. I lost a little over 11lbs, while keeping the good mass on me. Just like I wanted. Going into PCT, it was important that I continued maintaining (if not gaining) muscle while keeping the fat off. For this purpose, I chose to run IGF-1 Lr3 (100mcg ED).

A shit ton of hardwork, calories, and box drills later (working on an athletically-oriented goal right now), my lifts are all up, my recovery time is closer to when I'm on cycle, I have crazy pumps throughout the day, and I have gained exactly 0.94kg in 28 days. That is 2.07lbs. I have a routine physical later this week, so I will be able to confirm my bf % then, but I am guessing it's dipped from 12% to slightly over 11%. Just my guess, because I'm looking leaner and seeing more definition especially around my waist in the abdominals. PCT has always been hell for me, but I actually feel like I accomplished something with this one, and I didn't do anything I'll need to reverse on my next cycle (like gain fat for the sake of muscle, or lose muscle for the sake of keeping fat off). Fuck I'm proud of myself right now. 

Two things I'm itching to do now are: a. try this ON cycle; and b. alternate Lr3 with Des, and compare results. I actually still have two days left to finish out this run, but I hit my goal and I figured I'd boast.

*Big thanks to Purchase Peptides for a sweet deal on the IGF-1 Lr3. There's no substitute for a reliable source you know you can count on to come through with solid products.*


----------



## SFW (Aug 17, 2012)

2 lbs? Fantastic


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 17, 2012)

Are you criticizing him? 


UOTE=SFW;2912833]2 lbs? Fantastic [/QUOTE]


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2012)

*Achieved my goal! Gained 2lbs in 28 days during PCT &amp; off cycle, w/ IGF-1 Lr3*

Easy tiger. It's a good result


----------



## teezhay (Aug 17, 2012)

SFW said:


> 2 lbs? Fantastic



I'm giddy with anticipation to hear what progress your last PCT yielded. I'm guessing a maximum of about *-8lbs.*


----------



## spunoutdj (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice job. Even just maintaining your weight during PCT is an accomplishment.. What was your weight after cycle and what were you running?


----------



## teezhay (Aug 19, 2012)

*UPDATE:

*I found out the sports medicine facility at my alma mater has a body scanning device that produces very inexpensive and highly accurate bf% readings, so I dropped by yesterday afternoon to try it out. It creates a digital representation of your body, and actually identifies specific fat deposits (not so much of a concern to me, but still cool), in addition to your body fat percentage. 

My reading came out as 11% with a 2% margin of error. It's actually a tad lower than I expected, but it seems about right. 

So final weight is 215lbs at 11% bf. Feeling pretty good about that.


----------

